# Sky Sports on Xbox



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I just had a wee browse of 'Spotlight' and noticed the Sky Player was free and the Villa v Liverpool game is on tonight.

Can you use someone else's Sky iD to sign in? My mother has a SkyHD account but she's only got a Nintendo DSi!! 

I have Virgin Media with ESPN but no Sky Sports.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Im not sure mate but you need to sign up to sky player on the web 1st as it was out a while ago in a similar vain to iPlayer etc. I cant see it mind if its in a different house.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

my friend has downloaded sky on the xbox and using his parents subscription at his house without any problems

To add I think you may need to register and hook up first at there place. What he did I think


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't see why you can't use someone else's subscription.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Yep, called my mother for her details but sign in says it can't find them.

I will get her card number next time I am over as it will confuse the hell out of them as they find it difficult boiling their kettle these days.............


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I signed up for it when it 1st came out and just stumbled across it on the 360 and guessed my password. Its not perfect from my experience of watching 10 mins of Ironman.
If you wanna watch some footy try this site mate. It has every game on prem, la liga etc.
http://www.iraqgoals.net/
Thanks Phil


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I have plenty of p2p sites but I thought the Sky Player might offer better quality on my main telly.

Ta.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Dougster said:


> I have plenty of p2p sites but I thought the Sky Player might offer better quality on my main telly.
> 
> Ta.


Fair do's. I put Eastenders on for my wife on the iPlayer through the ps3 the other day and it was pretty useless. Im not that keen on these methods and when i watched part of Ironman on the sky player it wasnt to clever either.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I have now registered but to view live mother dearest needs to upgrade to multiroom, sky player or broadband unlimited.........

Guess who was thinking of changing her IP!! 

The quality of the free stuff isn't great but better than some streams I use. On saying that Veetle has been streaming at over 400kbps recently.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

is hd content available?


----------

